# Breeding stripes.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but are breeding stripes usually dark or can they be whitish? I think my new girl Reina has breeding stripes! I've never had a female that got breeding stripes before.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depends really. Lolita used to get dark brown breeding stripes and now they're white so I guess it really dosen't matter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's kind of a bluish green with red fins. Also, how long will they hold eggs if they aren't bred?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My oldest females (about two years old) haven't dropped their eggs once. So that depends on how many eggs she's holding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

When I got her, she looked a bit on the chubby side but she's so tiny I thought it was just normal. Now I think she may have eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop it's probably just eggs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just surprised. I've never had it happen to any of my females before.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

being the betta enthusiast that you are, you could always give breeding a try.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be pretty cool to do that but its not possible for me to do that right now.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

may i ask why?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in a small condo and there just isn't any room for anything. Plus, I live with my elderly mother who is not an animal lover. If I had my own place then I'd consider it.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

My female fecklers NEVER doesnt have her breeding stripes blaring... shes so crazy, she wants to spawn SO BAD haha.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*stripes*

*I just put my white crowntail female in with my veiltail (Cotton) lastnight. This morning I got up and they were already spawning. She is already safe back in a conditioned tank. He is guarding those eggs like crazy. I guess ill have more now besides the ones that are a week old. Cotton is the best dad I have yet though, hes really good with his offspring. Will send pics of them when they hatch and become free swimming. Looking forward to see the size of these and how many since its such a large tank.:shock:*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

good luck


----------

